# FTP Server erstellen



## Tosso (29. Juni 2005)

Hi
Ich möchte gerne Daten von einen Comptuer zum anderen schicken und das mittels FTP.
Die Client seite ist auch kein problem dank 

InternetConnect, FtpCommand, FtpCreateDirectory, FtpDeleteFile, FtpFindFirstFile, FtpGetCurrentDirectory, FtpGetFile, FtpGetFileSize, FtpOpenFile, FtpPutFile, FtpRemoveDirectory, FtpRenameFile, FtpSetCurrentDirectory,

aber wie mache ich die server seite also das empfangen der geschickten daten?

PS: ich benutze das VS 2003


----------



## Konsumierer (30. Juni 2005)

Gene6 FTP Server, Serv-U, FileZilla, etc.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (30. Juni 2005)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, mittels Winsock auf eingehende Verbindungen zu warten und auf Anfragen entsprechend RFC 959 zu reagieren.

Alternativ kannst du dich auch auf die Suche nach einer FTP-Server-Bibliothek machen – Google hilft.


----------

